# Attaching Rays



## Texquin (Mar 25, 2009)

What is the best way to attach a hunk of ray to a 14o circle hook?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Run it through one of the ends being sure to leave the hook exposed.


----------



## San Martian (Feb 20, 2007)

This dosent help with pup sharks or bonnetheads


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)




----------



## bowhunt/fish (Jun 30, 2009)

san martian and el tiburon,
nice pics,
el tib, how big is the whiting? (for reference)


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Boom.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

It was pretty small for my taste but my buddy wanted to run it out and sure enough... SHARPNOSE :/ ugh
I think it was About 7"


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Attaching Hooks to Large Baits*

b.lullo has it right. Obtain a Rigging Needle...make or buy one....
Incert the rigging needle into and back out of the bait...
Then attach the loop in the leader into the rigging needles catch....
Pull the leader loop into then thru the bait...continuing to pull the
leader thru until the hook is caught in the bait....If the hook(s) are
not standing up for you then get a stick of some kind [maybe even a
nail]. while holding the hook in the desired position push the stick/nail
thru the hooks eye holding it in place.
On my Big Shark Leaders the hooks are on about 2' stainless cable
leaders which are attached to the running part of the leader with 
quicklinks or 1/8" shackles. The running part of the leader is 1/16" to 1/8"
stainless steel cable with large swivels on each end and a sliding snap
to attach the weight(s).
I hope this makes sense to you...If not PM me and I'll try to clairfy....
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------

